# Anyone Watching "Debris"



## narrativus (Apr 15, 2021)

It's on NBC. It's kinda funky as weird things happens wherever the alien debris lands. Two agents investigate these happenings. I'm only on episode 2. It's seems okay. Somewhat original.


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 15, 2021)

I am watching and enjoying well into the 7th episode.
Even though there are threads that are unique, there is so much of this that is similar to several other programs that have only ever made one season and a few that have gone two that I think there is not much hope for this one.

Only time will tell.


----------



## tde44 (Apr 16, 2021)

It's OK but seems to be cobbled together. Stopped watching after 5 episodes...just didn't hold my interest.


----------



## narrativus (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm still near the start. Sometimes, the personal stories seem to be forced into the plot, but I agree that this show seems a little to focus grouped.


----------



## pogopossum (Apr 18, 2021)

Watched #1. Will go back if  i get really bored elsewhere.  Above comments describe my reactions And there are so many - - -


----------



## Lenny (Apr 18, 2021)

Like others, I started and enjoyed the first few, bit haven't got round to episode six, and have no real urgency to. It's alright, and there are some good ideas, but it just isn't hooking me. I had higher hopes, with it coming from J. H. Wyman (*Fringe* is one of my favourite series, and I was disappointed with the cancellation of *Almost Human*).

We'll see. If it gets a second series I might binge the first and keep up-to-date with it as it airs. At least it's not on Fox, so a second series isn't immediately ruled out!


----------



## REBerg (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm keeping up with the series, but I'm not overly enthusiastic about it.
Each piece of alien space ship debris has its own paranormal effects on humans who come in contact with it? Governments are scrambling to collect all the pieces, but don't seem to know why.
I would like to see more science fiction and less magic. How about a surviving ET?


----------

